# Replacing/buying inverter



## NannerPdn (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I need to replace the inverter in my laptop screen, Dell Inspiron 600m, (gray shadow growing from bottom rt of screen and it's hot there), but I haven't found any model or part numbers to help figure out which inverter will work. Is there a way to know before I tear into the screen?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you ask Dell?


----------



## NannerPdn (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you John. I dug around all over the Dell website, manuals, forums, etc., and did not find anything. Tried several other sites as well. But no, I did not ask Dell. Duh. But I'll go do that. Too simple!


----------



## NannerPdn (Aug 23, 2008)

"Inverter? What's an inverter? Oh you want to buy a screen."

Dell could only give me the part for the entire screen, which I already had. Surely there is more information I need?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How to Upgrade, Repair, Disassemble a DELL Laptop or Notebook

Here's what it appears you need. LCD Inverter for Dell Inspiron 6000 5100 1200 500M 600M


----------



## NannerPdn (Aug 23, 2008)

Dang you're good! Thank you! I did have the installation info from some place, but I'll look at this site as well. And will order that inverter pronto.

I've seen some folks who say it is a tricky replacement, but the directions don't seem that complicated. I'm a noob, but I'm pretty good at such things and it looks pretty simple. Is there more to this than it appears?

Thank you again for the perfect information.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I've had a number of laptops apart, while they're a lot more complicated than desktops, it's not rocket science. Make sure you keep track of where all the little screws go, I sometimes use small plastic bags and tape the bag of screws to the piece that they secured. I also line up the pieces in the order they had to be removed, that way you have a trail of breadcrumbs for the way back to a working laptop. 

The only advice I'll give is don't force anything. If something that appears to pry apart doesn't give properly reasonably easily, look for a reason. Sometimes, a hidden screw will be the secret, sometimes just some latches that you need to pry apart. You don't want to break any plastic parts in this process.


----------



## NannerPdn (Aug 23, 2008)

Having looked at a few video walk-thrus on replacing the inverter, assuming I do as you suggest and be careful, I think I'll manage. My most likely snafu would be to have a cat land in the middle on things, but I can usually prevent that.

I just had a very nice conversation with a guy at the dellinverters.com website. There's were a bit more expensive but closer than Hong Kong. They had several and he dug through his manuals and says he has one that will work for me: http://www.dellinverters.com/servlet/Detail?no=44

I'm hopeful I get the right part, can handle the replacement and that it fixes the problem. If not...I'll surely be back...

Many thanks!

M


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, it could be the tube as well, while you're ordering the inverter, you might as well get the tube, they're normally not that expensive either. The inverter typically just totally kills the whole screen and leaves you just a shadowy image if you hold the screen at the correct angle to the light.


----------



## NannerPdn (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmm? I thought I found a discussion about this graying out of the screen beginning near where the inverter is, and the heat just below it, as likely being an inverter problem. Though yes, most agree that you don't really know till you get in there. The bulb sounded a bit more complicated to deal with as I recall?

Here is another maybe...do you think it is possible that the heat from the new HDD I installed (just before this screen shadow thing started) could be the problem? It just seems like an odd coincidence and heat seems to be the problem. The new drive gets quite hot. I've been running on the battery except to charge it to keep things cool.

I'll look into the bulb...thanks again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't imagine the new hard disk affecting the screen, I've installed dozens of hard disk upgrades in laptops, and I've never had an issue like that.


----------



## NannerPdn (Aug 23, 2008)

That's good to know. I'll proceed with the repair plan.

That said...I now have a small desk fan blowing on the back of the screen and the gray shadow is almost all gone??? The heat from the inverter or bulb could cause this shadow?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, I have to say that doesn't sound like the inverter. To me, that sure sounds like the bulb, but it's pretty hard to say without actually seeing it.


----------



## NannerPdn (Aug 23, 2008)

This is consistent with the discussions I've seen - that you can't tell til you get into it - so sounds like I should find a bulb and the instructions for that as well. Luckily, I have a bit more time for such things right now so will chase it as far as I can before handing it to somebody that knws what they are doing. I hope the bulbs aren't as hard to figure out?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The idea of doing research is a smart one, that's the first step to make sure you're not jumping into the deep end with no means of support.


----------

